# Need advice on wireless speaker for Tivo Premiere



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have the Premiere connected via HDMI to a Sony TV. I would like to purchase a wireless speaker so I can place the speaker nearer to where we are sitting in the family rom.

Is there any suggestion on a wireless speaker brand/model? Then should I connect the wireless speaker going out of the Tivo or going out of the Sony TV?

And does a wireless speaker exist that has it's own AC power adapter?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

atomarchio said:


> I have the Premiere connected via HDMI to a Sony TV. I would like to purchase a wireless speaker so I can place the speaker nearer to where we are sitting in the family rom.
> 
> Is there any suggestion on a wireless speaker brand/model? Then should I connect the wireless speaker going out of the Tivo or going out of the Sony TV?
> 
> ...


If the Sony has line level audio outputs that vary as you change the volume with the TV's remote, then that's the source you want, I would think.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

unitron said:


> If the Sony has line level audio outputs that vary as you change the volume with the TV's remote, then that's the source you want, I would think.


That would be great! Which model is that. I am Sony's website but can't seem to find that. The ones I am seeing are Bluetooth.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Most are bluetooth, for ipad, iphone,etc.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atomarchio said:


> That would be great! Which model is that. I am Sony's website but can't seem to find that. The ones I am seeing are Bluetooth.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


Try Amazon, Best Buy and eBay. Depending on your TV model you may be able to turn off internal speakers and keep a variable audio out. Or get speakers with a remote for volume.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

atomarchio said:


> That would be great! Which model is that. I am Sony's website but can't seem to find that. The ones I am seeing are Bluetooth.
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks.


I thought you already had the Sony TV.

The point I was making is that you need a way to control the volume with the remote, because the audio outputs on the TiVo are fixed level, and the volume control on the TiVo remote is really for changing the volume on your TV.

Although if the wireless speaker set has it's own remote, you might be able to set it up to control that instead of the TV, the way you can set it up to control the volume on an A/V receiver instead of the TV.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

unitron said:


> I thought you already had the Sony TV.
> 
> The point I was making is that you need a way to control the volume with the remote, because the audio outputs on the TiVo are fixed level, and the volume control on the TiVo remote is really for changing the volume on your TV.
> 
> Although if the wireless speaker set has it's own remote, you might be able to set it up to control that instead of the TV, the way you can set it up to control the volume on an A/V receiver instead of the TV.


Yes I have a Sony EX645 TV with Tivo.

I can't seem to find the right wireless speaker. The ones I see out there are all Bluetooth. Can you help me find something?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

atomarchio said:


> Yes I have a Sony EX645 TV with Tivo.
> 
> I can't seem to find the right wireless speaker. The ones I see out there are all Bluetooth. Can you help me find something?


I'm pretty sure that there used to be wireless speaker setups with a separate transmitter with line level inputs. Maybe you need to check eBay and Craigslist for something used.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

unitron said:


> I'm pretty sure that there used to be wireless speaker setups with a separate transmitter with line level inputs. Maybe you need to check eBay and Craigslist for something used.


I am looking for something new and high quality.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atomarchio said:


> I am looking for something new and high quality.


Try Google. Enter a search for "wireless speakers for TV" and start looking at the 27,000,000 responses.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Try Google. Enter a search for "wireless speakers for TV" and start looking at the 27,000,000 responses.


Probably better to enter

"Wireless speakers" -"Bluetooth"

to try to at least steer the results in the right general direction.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unitron said:


> Probably better to enter
> 
> "Wireless speakers" -"Bluetooth"
> 
> to try to at least steer the results in the right general direction.


Probably better to find a forum for the TV also. Unless there is a speaker connection on the TiVo that is hidden.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Probably better to find a forum for the TV also. Unless there is a speaker connection on the TiVo that is hidden.


A quick Google of the TV model number shows both fixed and variable analog audio outs.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

atomarchio said:


> I have the Premiere connected via HDMI to a Sony TV. I would like to purchase a wireless speaker so I can place the speaker nearer to where we are sitting in the family rom.
> 
> Is there any suggestion on a wireless speaker brand/model? Then should I connect the wireless speaker going out of the Tivo or going out of the Sony TV?
> 
> ...


These are more often incorporated with a home theater system. Many have wireless satellite options and connect via the optical output. Or via the return audio on the hdmi cable.

Nothing beats agl decent 5.1 (6.1/7.1) for rich audio preasence. Using the audio return on the hdmi cable your tv audio controls operate the hts level.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

I've tried 2-3 different wireless surround setups, but they all connect to the audio outputs on a receiver, so I don't think they'd work directly with the connections on a TV. Rockfish makes one such wireless transmitter/receiver and another is from a German company called Amphony.

I also never found one that didn't have issues with crackling, popping or interference however and finally just gave up & went to a soundbar.

Edit to add:
Huh, the Amphony _does_ appear to have RCA inputs on the transmitter, so it should work fine with the TV directly. The receivers are each powered amplifiers & require an outlet of their own, just fyi.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Mr. Happypants said:


> I've tried 2-3 different wireless surround setups, but they all connect to the audio outputs on a receiver, so I don't think they'd work directly with the connections on a TV. Rockfish makes one such wireless transmitter/receiver and another is from a German company called Amphony.
> 
> I also never found one that didn't have issues with crackling, popping or interference however and finally just gave up & went to a soundbar.
> 
> ...


Does the soundbar connect to the TV or the Tivo directly? How is the dialogue watching a movie using the Soundbar? Would it be equal/better than using an AV receiver with the center channel dialogue lift adjustment?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not sure what you are really trying to accomplish but you can use something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Wireless-Transmitter-Receiver-Extension/dp/B005N6ICXS/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t​
to transmit the sound from your TV to a set of high quality powered computer speakers.


----------

